# Temptation 2016



## tnyr5 (Apr 19, 2016)

Going to be quite a show. There will be 7.


----------



## troy (Apr 19, 2016)

Kolo hybrids ahoy!!!! I see 6 possibly 7 on yours, how big is the plant?


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 19, 2016)

Oooo....I'm looking forward to this. Can't wait to see updates!!

David


----------



## gego (Apr 19, 2016)

Looks like seven, what's the cross?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather (Apr 19, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Definitely seven, possibly more to come as the tip grows out further. 
Wow~


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 19, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> Going to be quite a show. There will be 7.


...oke:


----------



## Wendy (Apr 19, 2016)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 19, 2016)

You can do better ;-)

Hahaha! Cant wait to see it in all its glory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Apr 19, 2016)

I hope this one opens flowers rather fast. The suspense
is a killer.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 20, 2016)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36942 Here's last year's bloom


----------



## tnyr5 (May 3, 2016)

biggest flower: ns 15x12.5, dorsal 3.4, syns 3.2, pw 1.0, pouch 1.8


----------



## troy (May 3, 2016)

Very nice, where did you get it?


----------



## paphioboy (May 4, 2016)

WOW! Absolutely gorgeous!!! :clap::clap::clap: I like the wide dorsal and proportion of the flowers.. looks like an alba St Swithin


----------



## Ozpaph (May 4, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> WOW! Absolutely gorgeous!!! :clap::clap::clap: I like the wide dorsal and proportion of the flowers.. looks like an alba St Swithin



spot on!
Great flower and presentation.


----------



## Justin (May 4, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## AdamD (May 4, 2016)

Right on. Great growing


----------



## SlipperKing (May 4, 2016)

Freak'in NICE!


----------



## tnyr5 (May 4, 2016)

Heh, well, it doesn't hurt that my friend took an awfully flattering picture.


----------



## papheteer (May 4, 2016)

I think I just died.... WOW!


----------



## emydura (May 4, 2016)

That is outstanding especially the presentation. Sometimes this cross can be a bit ho-hum but certainly not this clone.


----------



## Markhamite (May 4, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## MaryPientka (May 4, 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## Paphman910 (May 4, 2016)

Fantastic! Great photo and stunning!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> Heh, well, it doesn't hurt that my friend took an awfully flattering picture.


...of a very beautiful plant!


----------



## tnyr5 (May 4, 2016)

Paphman910 said:


> Fantastic! Great photo and stunning!!!



You uhhh...wouldn't happen to have saved any randsii pollen, would ya? oke:


----------



## tnyr5 (May 4, 2016)

Another, more head-on shot.


----------



## PaphLover (May 4, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## MorandiWine (May 5, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> You uhhh...wouldn't happen to have saved any randsii pollen, would ya? oke:




THAT would be a great combo!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (May 5, 2016)

get that puppy to judging.


----------



## tnyr5 (May 13, 2016)

Quite a sight with all 7 open.


----------



## Camellkc (May 13, 2016)

Awarded Quality! Wow!


----------



## SlipperMatt (May 13, 2016)

Absolutely stunning! Congrats! Both of parents were alba?


----------



## troy (May 13, 2016)

This is interesting, wheres the color?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 13, 2016)

Wow~ 

I love this second picture a lot better.
The lighting creates fuzzy dreamy appearance.


----------



## gego (May 13, 2016)

Great presentation, stunning clone. Congrats

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (May 13, 2016)

That's the best Temptation I have ever seen. Easily awardable.


----------



## AdamD (May 13, 2016)

emydura said:


> That's the best Temptation I have ever seen. Easily awardable.



Especially in Pennsylvania! What a knockout.


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 13, 2016)

You need to get that beauty judged.

What an awesome plant.

Thanks for the follow-up pics.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 14, 2016)

troy said:


> This is interesting, wheres the color?



green, yellow and brown are all colors...oke:


----------



## tnyr5 (May 18, 2016)

This is now Paph Temptation 'Gym Socks' AM/AOS 85pts


----------



## paphioboy (May 19, 2016)

Does it really smell like gym socks?


----------



## tnyr5 (May 19, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 19, 2016)

very well deserved award.
can you post the award photo, please?


----------



## phraggy (May 19, 2016)

How many wow's do you need for this beauty????

Ed


----------



## valenzino (May 19, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> This is now Paph Temptation 'Gym Socks' AM/AOS 85pts



haqhahaha....great cultivar name!!!Congrats for the deserved award!


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2016)

Hey, that's nice, for a multi! Congrats on the award. Where did you get it?


----------



## gego (May 19, 2016)

Congrats Tony.:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## emydura (May 19, 2016)

Congratulations Tony. An appropriate award for a magnificent plant.


----------



## AdamD (May 19, 2016)

Nailed it


----------



## tnyr5 (May 20, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. 
I wonder what would happen if I actually put effort into growing this lol.


----------



## tnyr5 (May 20, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> very well deserved award.
> can you post the award photo, please?


 Do you mean the award slide of the plant, or a photo of the actual award? 



NYEric said:


> Hey, that's nice, for a multi! Congrats on the award. Where did you get it?


 If I had a nickel for every time I've heard Eric say that...
It was a rescue from Parkside before they closed.


----------



## gego (May 20, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> I wonder what would happen if I actually put effort into growing this lol.



NNNooooooo, LOL. Good job Tony.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 20, 2016)

Fantastic, congrats on the award and glad you could get it to judging.


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2016)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 21, 2016)

award slide of the plant, please.


----------



## tnyr5 (May 21, 2016)

I will, if I get one.


----------



## AdamD (May 22, 2016)

It takes a few months, or at least it did for me


----------



## tnyr5 (May 22, 2016)

I didn't get one at all for my awarded Triple Bella.


----------



## troy (May 22, 2016)

Tony, you have to register with aos, it costs 150.00 give or take, your temptation has one of the best presentation of flowers I have ever seen, although I don't care for it much, congrats on the award


----------

